# new puppy itchy??



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

We bought a new puppy Nov 30th, he was born Oct 3/13. All was good until he figured out how to lift his leg to scratch and he has been non stop itchy since! Had him to the vets, cannot find parasites but gave him advantage multi anyways, no change, switched to grain free food, no change, added omega 3 pill supplement daily, no change, medicated bath, no change, flea and tick bath, no change.......any ideas? Vet thinks allergies or dry skin?? Other dog has been on revolution for the last seven months and she is not scratching at all.
I will post a picture of his skin because when he gets really itchy he gets a bumpy rash.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Look up puppy pyoderma, is that what it looks like? My girl went through an itchy period, I discovered that I wasn't conditioning her enough. Sometimes it's the simple things you overlook lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Dealing with allergies can be so hard. You can try different things and even if you hit the winner it can take months. Stella has them, I try to avoid the shots at all cost ! I get her itch free and then she will start again... Some of the main things that cause them are Chicken and Grains in food. I give probiotics , coconut oil, of course no grain or chicken in the food. Bathe her in as cool of water as you can, condition her , don't blow her dry if you don't have to. There are test that Dr. Dobbs will mail you. I have heard good things about them, you could try that. Some vets know more than others, however I have not found one around here that knows anything other than give her a shot.... it's hard. Wishing you luck, sending you a hug.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

I feel so bad for him. I got zero sleep last night because he scratched and chewed all night long! I will do a search for puppy pyoderma thanks. I'm not familiar with Dr Dobbs though?? I have conditioner so I will give him a bath today.
I agree I don't want to dose him with Benadryl or anything because it only treats the symptoms and I want to find the source. I really really appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/57738-help-stellas-allergies-back.html Lots of good info here.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Went to the vet this morning after they squeezed us in and he has a "slight staph infection" so he is now on antibiotics twice a day for two weeks. Fingers crossed that it clears in the next few days!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodles often get skin infections as a result of allergies - if you want to get to the bottom of this, you should really take him to a veterinary dermatologist! It is a bit more expensive then the regular vet, but in the long run it will save you both money and grief!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Tiny Poodle, I have tried to find one in my area and there just aren't any. I agree that would be the thing to do for sure.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Interesting info.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> Tiny Poodle, I have tried to find one in my area and there just aren't any. I agree that would be the thing to do for sure.


I'm sorry to hear that - have you tried searching here?

https://www.acvd.org/locator/locator.asp


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, Sweetp, this is what I was thinking with Misha, the tear stains and yeasty ears. I was thinking it was caused by the potatoes in her food and I may be right. Been searching for a grain-free, potato free, chicken free food with low protein is proving to be a bit of a challenge! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like you are going to have to get cooking N2!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Tiny Poodles, I did the search within a 50 miles search...nothing. It did not allow for more than 50 miles.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

@N2Mischief: Merrick Grain Free is the only potato free food that I thought was interesting. Look for the low glycemic foods. My miniature had yeast problems (arm pits, back feet, belly, under the tail), no tear staining though.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

My puppy came from the breeder smelling great, freshly bathed, but itching. Not a lot, but regularly. I bathed him with shampoo for sensitive skin and the itching lessened. After a couple weeks he didn't scratch at all. Like someone else said, maybe it's something simple. He's also on a grain free, chicken free kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweetp said:


> Interesting info.
> 
> Yeast Infection in Dogs - YouTube


Thank goodness he doesn't have a yeast infection!! :adore:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry your new pup is having a problem. Just want to share these links, one is from the Merck Veterinary Manual and gives an overview of possible causes and treatments of itching. The other is for Dr. Jean Dodds' food sensitivity testing, to help determine if something food-related might be causing the problem. Hope you find the help you need soon to make your pup more comfortable! :clover:
Pruritus: Integumentary System Introduction: Merck Veterinary Manual
NutriScan Food Sensitivity and Intolerance Test for Cats and Dogs


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. My vet said food allergies at his age are extremely rare since his itching began at 7 weeks of age. I found out she started the pups on Old Roy kibble and after doing some reading I saw that it is known to cause allergic reactions. Also with food it can take a few months before you see improvement. I'm sure that old roy food didn't do him any favours...... This is day four on the antibiotics, his skin looks healed and he is itching less but still not 100%.


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to update we are doing a food switch to increase his omega 3 intake and get him away from beef, chicken and grain so he is being switched to Acana Pacifica and at the vets recommendation I started him on a shampoo & mousse combination treatment called Duoxo calm for allergies. I did the shampoo today and already he seems less itchy so I'm hopeful.

http://www.douxo.us/dermatology/douxo-dermatology-dogs-allergies-shampoo.html


----------

